# Arrow rest



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone had any experience with Free Flyte Arrow rest. Thinking of getting one. Currently shooting a timberdoodle off my Mathews C4. Wondering if this would be a more forgiving setup as well as holding the arrow better for hunting situations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Good looking rest.......How $$$$$


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have successfully hunted with that rest. Put some mole skin on the blade and keep the plastic tube that comes with it on the wire and you have a completely silent draw even with aluminum arrows.
The rest works very good for target shooting too and you obviously don't need the silencing aspect of mole skin & plastic wire tube.

Only issue with most compound rests for hunting with fingers is retaining the arrow quietly on the rest during needs of relative quick action in unstable foot positions (Still/Stalk hunting), but for finger shooting hunters using a ground blind or sitting on a tri-pod stool, it's a great option.

For Still/Stalk hunting with fingers, the Whisker Biscuit works very well. (12 to 24 yds which is 100% of my shot/kill range).


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw LOTS of the Compound Limited (FSL) archers at Vegas using that rest.


----------



## bigcypress (Jan 24, 2013)

i use several of them for target shooting in our basement but with a plunger button . tried a number of others but found these most satisfactory . . . peace


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

wa-prez said:


> I saw LOTS of the Compound Limited (FSL) archers at Vegas using that rest.


I was one of them, shooting a white Hoyt Prevail. All I have shot in years, both hunting and target. Never a problem and highly recommend.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I'll pick one up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

If they still make the Free Flyte Elite that is the one to get. I shoot the Golden Key Superstar. But it's like pulling teeth to get someone to part with one of those.


----------



## Agrippa (Jan 21, 2016)

I have that on my bow. I can't say I've tried others but I so far I like it. Isn't showing any wear. Easy to adjust. I'd recommend it


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As long as it is made by AAE it is one of the best, been using one forever. Shooting BB


----------



## carletes47 (Feb 10, 2010)

hello fingers boys
I bought a pse moneymaker to pull with fingers
I wanted to know your opinions, is it adequate? I only open 27 inches
What simple rest do you recommend? I have not thrown with fingers from my pse yet flyte of year 80, I plan the instinctive shot with the


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Check out the New Archery Products Center rest flipper. Simple and easy to tune.


----------



## afox1980 (Nov 9, 2018)

I shot one of those for years and loved it. I still have one in my archery box but am currently using a Centerest flipper. Have had good success with both.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

I use the AAE Free Flyte Elite with plunger. Good rest and use it for hunting. I went with the Elite as its a machined unit.


----------



## Khabib (Oct 16, 2018)

I used that rest. I did not work for me. I like NAP Centerest. Simple and works well for finger shooting.


----------



## Porthos (Oct 21, 2018)

looks good


----------



## BaseHunter (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm going to highly consider this one! Thanks for the info gents!


----------



## CountMein505 (Apr 20, 2018)

To me it sits far below the mounting hole ..soo u have to adjust tillering ..and I use 4" fletch..it works ok..but rather use NAP flipper rest. ..just saying !!


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I personally use an AAE Free Flyte Elite with a long Beiter Plunger.















_


----------



## toxy2020 (Jan 24, 2021)

My only issue with the free flyte was the nylon grub screw used to adjust the arm position in/out tended to self adjust on the fly, I swapped the nylon for a metal one and it worked fine. 

Currently using a Zniper on my barebow recurve but I haven't heard of it being used on a compound, but I may try it when I eventually get around to setting up a comp to play with.


----------

